

Ask HN: Good online course on operating systems? - spatters

I have some glaring gaps in my CS knowledge that I have been having fun filling. Next up is one of the biggies, either operating systems or compilers.<p>There is a Coursera compilers course which looks decent but nothing for operating systems on Coursera, Udacity etc. There are courses from Stanford, Columbia and Berkeley with some resources online, but none seem to have video...<p>So how about it, can you recommend a course, or failing that a textbook?<p>Thanks!
======
efferifick
I am currently taking operating systems (not virtually) and wanted to see the
differences between what I was being taught and what is being taught
elsewhere. I can say, that Berkeley's CS 162
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/computer-
science-162-00...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/computer-
science-162-001-fall/id461558496) is a decent program. Slides are presented as
a video. For textbooks, we had Operating Systems Concepts by Silberschatz. I
didn't like the book that much. Hope this helps!

EDIT: I did like more the "recommended" book Advanced Programming in the UNIX
Environment by Richard Stevens and Stephen A. Rago

~~~
spatters
Awesome - I saw this course but somehow missed the videos. Thank you!

